# easy solution to kotor 2 problems with sound!!!



## aza9bba2000 (Jun 13, 2009)

okay i only made this account because alot of people seem to be having problems with kotor 2. here's what you need to fix your problem/s:

1:Uninstall kotor 2 completely(including save games and configuration files).
2:Open your kotor 2 CD right-click on setup and click properties then click the compatability tab then click run as windows XP service package 2 and run as administrator.
3:next start setup go through the usual stuff but instead of installing it in crogram files/lucasarts/kotor2, instal it in My Documents( make a folder called star wars kotor 2) and install it in that otherwise my documents gets cluttered.
4kay were neally there , next go to the desktop shortcut and right-click,then properties,then compatability and then click run as windows XP service pack 2 and run as administrator.
5:next go to http://m0001.gamecopyworld.com/games/pc_sw_knights_of_the_old_republic_2.shtml and download the no cd crack (its the second one down in the top list) download that, UNRAR it using winrar or 7zip and apply it to your game directory in My Documents/star wars kotor 2.
6:finally, you need to go to this link http://files.filefront.com/kotor+2+vista+fix7z/;9360713;/fileinfo.html and download the mss32.dll(miles sound system) and then apply it to your directory in My Documents/star wars kotor 2, replace the mss32.dll that is already there but make sure to make a back-up just incase this doesnt work for you.

If this doesnt work for you then post back on this thread and i will help you through your problem.

oh and by the way just incase you didnt understand the title this will solve neally all problems with kotor 2 on vista including sound.

Have a good time playing kotor 2 and if you have any other problems with other games just add my MSN which is [email protected] im on neally all day.


----------



## MassiveM110 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks man i been searching for solutions for like 3 hours now iv been literaly pulling my hair out trying to find ways and now i found one, this helps alot its working fine and with sound now, thanks again


----------

